#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Can someone explain the difference between subsistence and commercial agriculture?

## Bhavya

Guys,

I heard that there are two types of farming methods.
One is subsistence farming, And the other one is commercial farming.


Can someone explain the difference between both?




Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Guys,
> 
> I heard that there are two types of farming methods.
> One is subsistence farming, And the other one is commercial farming.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between both?
> 
> 
> ...


subsitence- wherein crop growing and livestock rearing is performed, to fulfil the needs of the farmer and his family, it is called subsistence farming. Before industrialization, there are many people who depend on the subsistence farming to fulfil their needs.

Commercial farming- is a farming method in which the crops are raised, and cattle are reared with the aim of selling the produce in the market, so as to earn money.

----------

